# Royal Genetics



## crossers85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking to find out a bit more bout royal morphs genetics...can anyone help with links or websites.

Cheers


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

There's plenty of threads at the top of this section. Have a read through. Any questions or clarification needed, just ask, there are a few experts on here!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Did you want anything in particular?

PS. Nice pic of my snake in your avatar.


----------



## crossers85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Blackecho said:


> Did you want anything in particular?
> 
> PS. Nice pic of my snake in your avatar.


Aww Thanx.

Not really, just looking to for intresting links in genetics tbh.


----------



## crossers85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Blackecho said:


> Did you want anything in particular?
> 
> PS. Nice pic of my snake in your avatar.


Hope u don't mind me using the pic? Stunning snake.

U expecting any Albino this year?


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Did you want anything in particular?
> 
> PS. Nice pic of my snake in your avatar.


:gasp: :blush:


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

crossers85 said:


> Looking to find out a bit more bout royal morphs genetics...can anyone help with links or websites.
> 
> Cheers


If you don't understand the principles of genetics, buy a copy of Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers.

Morph list and genetics wizard
Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Genetics glossary
The Corn Calculator - Corn snake genetics prediction

Morphs
Guide to Royal (Ball) Python Morphs - Morphguide.com


----------



## crossers85 (Feb 7, 2011)

paulh said:


> If you don't understand the principles of genetics, buy a copy of Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers.
> 
> Morph list and genetics wizard
> Morph List - World of Ball Pythons
> ...


cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

crossers85 said:


> Hope u don't mind me using the pic? Stunning snake.
> 
> U expecting any Albino this year?


Nah, it doesn't do me any harm.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/211114-genetics.html

That link is to a basic guide I wrote, if you go to the end there are some pics that might help.


----------



## crossers85 (Feb 7, 2011)

Blackecho said:


> Nah, it doesn't do me any harm.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/211114-genetics.html
> 
> That link is to a basic guide I wrote, if you go to the end there are some pics that might help.


Cheers for the link. it says the pics have been removed/deleted.
Feedback on forum seems good tho.

Cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

If you go to the end you will see the pics.


----------

